# am i a crazy cat lady at only 25 yrs old?



## skitty69 (Dec 7, 2021)

gemma my white cat was my first kitty and only cat that i ever adopted from a shelter. after her my 3 other cats found me in weird n unique ways. gracie my 2nd cat (4th pic, licking dewey’s head) came to me right after hurricane irma. i live d right in the water in west palm beach florida. i don’t know how she survived (she was no older then 7-8 weeks). my 3rd cat is ugene! my orange cat. he was already a year or two old when he showed up on my front yard a few years ago. very skinny and flea infested. immediately started feeding and loving him as much as i could. id let him outside at night and let him come in during the day when i was around but gemma didn’t like him at all and took her almost a year and a half (and she was basically forced to live w/ him once i moved and left her no choice). and my 4th baby is dewey. she showed up at my work place one weekend (happened to be my birthday weekend and i was off for a few days. ) people were trying to catch her out no one could. people were texting me telling me about her cuz they know i love kittys. the day i came back she was still wandering around no one ended up being able to catch her. with in two hours i had her back at my house. funny story, i named her dewey bc for the first 2 months of her life i was convinced she was a boy! she was so playful and crazy. took her to get all of her shots and fixed , turns out she’s a girl! PS- as you can see, ugene and dewey are OBSESSED. specifically dewey . she’s attached at the hip to him


----------



## miscellaneous (May 24, 2021)

skitty69 said:


> gemma my white cat was my first kitty and only cat that i ever adopted from a shelter. after her my 3 other cats found me in weird n unique ways. gracie my 2nd cat (4th pic, licking dewey’s head) came to me right after hurricane irma. i live d right in the water in west palm beach florida. i don’t know how she survived (she was no older then 7-8 weeks). my 3rd cat is ugene! my orange cat. he was already a year or two old when he showed up on my front yard a few years ago. very skinny and flea infested. immediately started feeding and loving him as much as i could. id let him outside at night and let him come in during the day when i was around but gemma didn’t like him at all and took her almost a year and a half (and she was basically forced to live w/ him once i moved and left her no choice). and my 4th baby is dewey. she showed up at my work place one weekend (happened to be my birthday weekend and i was off for a few days. ) people were trying to catch her out no one could. people were texting me telling me about her cuz they know i love kittys. the day i came back she was still wandering around no one ended up being able to catch her. with in two hours i had her back at my house. funny story, i named her dewey bc for the first 2 months of her life i was convinced she was a boy! she was so playful and crazy. took her to get all of her shots and fixed , turns out she’s a girl! PS- as you can see, ugene and dewey are OBSESSED. specifically dewey . she’s attached at the hip to him
> 
> 
> View attachment 132198
> ...


Adorable family you have there and good for you for adopting! In answer to your question... yes, you ARE a crazy cat person. Be proud! You're one of us now. 🥴


----------



## islandanchoress (Dec 14, 2021)

My situation is at the other end of the scale; at nearly 80 I am totally a crazy cat lady... I now care for all the cats on the small Irish island where I live... all five of them... All rescues... My avatar is Jacob, rescued ,many years ago - as were Oliver and Selkie much more recently, And the two island cats who I have named Tonto and Dominic. I had tow more until recently.. maybe one day I will be able to talk about that but far away is that. Love costs; huge love costs hugely.. But love is love regardless of cost. Be we 25 or eighty? we share being crazy about cats.


----------

